# Install and Configure proxy Server



## mchiunda (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a liveCD for Fedora 10 i386 DVD.

I want to install and configure a computer to work as a proxy server. May someone help with the neccessary instructions.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

We can help you with this but I think that you need to get Fedora installed on a computer. You can install it on a seperate partition, but that won't do the same thing. You need to have one computer set up for the proxy server and/or any other server that you are wanting to run, i.e. apache, mail server. This doesn't have to be a very powerful computer, something like a P4, 512mb-1GB of ram, and 80-100GB hdd.

Lets get that far and see how it goes. If you want to we can help you install Fedora on a partition so that you can learn how to use it, and then if you want to you can install it on a separate computer, and we can help. I just don't know how much experience you have with linux, and it can be hard to learn how to do things especially setting up a proxy as the first thing you do.

Cheers!


----------



## mchiunda (Aug 8, 2007)

I have installed the Fedora 10 but stack at configuring my network cards i am getting a DBus. Exceptionrg.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied:A security policy in place prevent this sender from sending this message to this receipent, see message bus configuration file(rejected message had interface "org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable memberIntrospect error name (unset) destination "1.0").

I have not set any policy. help


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Let me make sure that I understand this. When did you get this message? Right after you finished your install or was it during your install? Also what network card do you have?

Cheers!


----------



## mchiunda (Aug 8, 2007)

i have encountered this problem after i have completed installed fedora 10. I had been surfing internet. I also enter the squid text editor but i did not change anything on the squid even the listening port because i failed to have the right key strokes for editting the squid. on network cards i a using (Zyxel Gigabit PCI adapter, plug and play,PCI 2.1/2.2 compatible; Gnb80-t) probably that when l damaged the system on try to edit squid with wrong key strokes, using US keyboard. there was a time when a window pop up saying that the kernel is panicking only once.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Ok,

I will get to your NIC in a minute. When you set up Fedora what keyboard setup did you choose? Did you choose your normal setup for your country or did you choose the US keyboard?

What keystrokes did you enter when you were in the squid text editor, and what file were you editing. If you could post that information that would be great!

I will do a little searching about your NIC and see what I can find. I might be able to find some drivers for it. You said that you were able to connect to the internet for a little while then you got the message?

Cheers!


----------



## mchiunda (Aug 8, 2007)

keyboard US and the key strokes a first, Atl = F1, F2 and F3 then its goes to root and then i logon again. then others i cannot remember. Yes i was on the internet.


----------



## mchiunda (Aug 8, 2007)

I have failed to configure squid in the squid. conf text editor and i googled then come up with the GADmin Squid 0.1.0 version which is a GUI hoping to make my life easily as l am newbie in linux the resort to graphical mode. I had installed it but encountered to this error which i do not know how to move forward when i want to activate:;-
_
09/02/03 11:49:20| cache_cf.cc(346) squid.conf:67 unrecognized: 'wais_relay_port'
2009/02/03 11:49:20| cache_cf.cc(346) squid.conf:78 unrecognized: 'refresh_stale_hit'
2009/02/03 11:49:20| cache_cf.cc(346) squid.conf:117 unrecognized: 'max_filedesc'
2009/02/03 11:49:20| cache_cf.cc(346) squid.conf:132 unrecognized: 'acl_uses_indirect_client'
2009/02/03 11:49:20| cache_cf.cc(346) squid.conf:135 unrecognized: 'delay_pool_uses_indirect_client'
2009/02/03 11:49:20| cache_cf.cc(346) squid.conf:136 unrecognized: 'log_uses_indirect_client'
2009/02/03 11:49:20| cache_cf.cc(346) squid.conf:140 unrecognized: 'httpd_accel_no_pmtu_disc'
2009/02/03 11:49:20| cache_cf.cc(346) squid.conf:165 unrecognized: 'cache_vary'
2009/02/03 11:49:20| cache_cf.cc(346) squid.conf:167 unrecognized: 'collapsed_forwarding'
2009/02/03 11:49:20| aclParseIpData: WARNING: Netmask masks away part of the specified IP in '10.0.0.255/255.255.255.0'
2009/02/03 11:49:20| cache_cf.cc(346) squid.conf:193 unrecognized: 'broken_vary_encoding'
2009/02/03 11:49:20| aclParseAccessLine: ACL name 'allow' not found.
FATAL: Bungled squid.conf line 196: reply_body_max_size 0 allow 10.0.0.23
Squid Cache (Version 3.0.STABLE10): Terminated abnormally.
CPU Usage: 0.007 seconds = 0.006 user + 0.001 sys
Maximum Resident Size: 0 KB
Page faults with physical i/o: 0_
My public ip address is 192.168.0.11 and my internal one 10.0.0.23.

Is there anyone out there who have use this GADMIN squid to assist please.


----------



## mchiunda (Aug 8, 2007)

At last the my proxy is running using webmin


----------

